# Where to to this weekend?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Can someone give me some ideas please?

Within 2 hours of Manchester. Somewhere quiet, on a bus/train/boat route to town.

Excluding Wales please!

TM


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

And what is wrong with Wales ????????
    

ok ok don't start, :wink: :wink: 
Misty


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

Buxton, Castleton, chatsworth?


----------



## melfay (Apr 6, 2014)

*where to go*

try kingsbury water park just outside Tamworth it is on the bus route and is very pleasant with Tamworth market on saturday also


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Come to Wales this weekend its wood fest,
http://www.woodfestwales.co.uk/
if it floats your boat,
Misty,


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Edale,

Misty


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

mistycat said:


> And what is wrong with Wales ????????
> 
> 
> ok ok don't start, :wink: :wink:
> Misty


Road connections on a Friday Rush Hour!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

elainekirk said:


> Buxton, Castleton, chatsworth?


Done them many many times and I work in at least one of those every week.

Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: where to go*



melfay said:


> try kingsbury water park just outside Tamworth it is on the bus route and is very pleasant with Tamworth market on saturday also


Like the look of that one. But same problem as Wales, roads and traffic.

Its not the traffic so much. It is turning up late on site, its dark, site owners and managers do not want you there after 8pm etc.

Thanks


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: where to go*



teemyob said:


> melfay said:
> 
> 
> > try kingsbury water park just outside Tamworth it is on the bus route and is very pleasant with Tamworth market on saturday also
> ...


Jeezo Teemyob you must be late arriving in the dark in June!! Light in Scotland until the back of ten!

Chester Fair Oaks CC site


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: where to go*



Jamsieboy said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > melfay said:
> ...


Yes, if we get stuck in traffic, leaving Manchester at 6:30. You can soon run into trouble.

I was generalising !


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I know I was just teasing :wink:


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Rivington Pike!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Stayed at home tonight.

I am off Monday, might venture off in the morning.


----------



## melfay (Apr 6, 2014)

*where to go this weekend*

the water park is open until late the fishermen stay on the lake til gone 10 and its still light at this time of year traffic is not bad and the castle at tamworth is well worth a visit


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lake District? Wild camping around Buttermere and Crummock water. No buses though.

What about the Tan Hill pub? Highest pub in England and you can park overnight up there.

Or come over here. Richmond, Barnard Castle and Teesdale.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Instead of the M56/A55 Trev why not go down the M6 and use the M54 for Shropshire and Mid Wales? 

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We headed to south wales last weekend.

Took us 3 1/2 hours driving around to find a campsite.

TM


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We've just spent a couple of days up in a baking hot SW Scotland, Dumfries & Galaway to be precise whilst on the campsite I picked up a Stena leaflet for a day trip to Belfast from Cairnryan.

I was up for it, but the wife wasn't despite having done day trips to Dublin in the past.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

So you did not go?

I am considering that trip!

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Zozzer wrote: *We've just spent a couple of days up in a baking hot SW Scotland, Dumfries & Galaway to be precise whilst on the campsite I picked up a Stena leaflet for a day trip to Belfast from Cairnryan.
> 
> I was up for it, but the wife wasn't despite having done day trips to Dublin in the past.


Pity. Belfast is a lovely city. There is a really cool pub thats still lit by Gaslight.

I used to go in the early 90's (it was still a bit dodgey then). Used to stay at the Europa which was the most bombed hotel in the world.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Dont know anywhere that far north. Ihave a nice job this weekend cleani g the bottom of the boat and repainting the antifoul 
Not one of the best boating jobs. We have just booked the ferry for 8th Sept for 4 weeks in Germany. 

Steve ann. _________ teensvan
.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

teemyob said:


> So you did not go?
> 
> I am considering that trip!
> 
> TM


No, we didn't go, we just agreed that it's a trip for a future weekend.


----------

